# New PB and Sub 30 Average



## glxy (Jan 7, 2022)

So when I first started, my average was about 1 minute and 30 seconds. My PB was 45 seconds and then I quit. I started again and maybe like 3 months ago I hit 45 again. But about 2 weeks ago, I got my WRM 2021 and right before that I had a Gan Air and averaged around 45 seconds. As soon as I got my new cube I started to average 35 seconds and I hit my first Sub 30 Average and my PB of 21 which I think is pretty good considering I don't do F2L and do beginner instead. 
coolio


----------



## Garf (Jan 7, 2022)

glxy said:


> So when I first started, my average was about 1 minute and 30 seconds. My PB was 45 seconds and then I quit. I started again and maybe like 3 months ago I hit 45 again. But about 2 weeks ago, I got my WRM 2021 and right before that I had a Gan Air and averaged around 45 seconds. As soon as I got my new cube I started to average 35 seconds and I hit my first Sub 30 Average and my PB of 21 which I think is pretty good considering I don't do F2L and do beginner instead.
> coolio


F2L. It's what I say to every cuber that I talk to. Get good at F2L, and also maybe a bit of PLL.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 7, 2022)

glxy said:


> So when I first started, my average was about 1 minute and 30 seconds. My PB was 45 seconds and then I quit. I started again and maybe like 3 months ago I hit 45 again. But about 2 weeks ago, I got my WRM 2021 and right before that I had a Gan Air and averaged around 45 seconds. As soon as I got my new cube I started to average 35 seconds and I hit my first Sub 30 Average and my PB of 21 which I think is pretty good considering I don't do F2L and do beginner instead.
> coolio


Congratulations!


----------



## glxy (Jan 10, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> F2L. It's what I say to every cuber that I talk to. Get good at F2L, and also maybe a bit of PLL.


im practicing intuitive f2l and just f2l takes me about 45 seconds but i know it will be worth it. do you think learning the algs will be better? also i have about 7 more pll to learn. my recongnition on pll is pretty bad thoguh


----------

